# LGD Grooming.



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I have had so many people comment about the long haired LGDs and their grooming, it may just be high time for a grooming thread. 

I have found the two most important tools for grooming our GP/Komondor mix is the Dematter and the Undercoat rake.

The undercoat rake is just that, it helps thin out that thick undercoat to prevent matting. Think the maintenance brush. I bought mine from Petsmart, here is a picture of it. I bought the larger one to try and save myself some work.










The dematter is a miracle worker. I didn't want to shave our pup. The dematter is a little awkward to use, but works great. Goose had a plate sized matt at the base of his tail, and this baby made short work of it and spared the majority of Goose's coat. Don't fall for the "dematters" that are small and hook shaped. You want a dematter that looks like this. I bought mine at Tractor Suppy because Petsmart only had the tiny hook shaped ones.










Also, for pups that went for a roll in something nasty(like a dug up dead, super rotted chicken), rubbing Baking Soda into the coat during a bath takes out the smell and really makes the dog very white. ((Baking soda on a toothbrush really helps with death breath too)) [normally, I'm not paranoid about doggie hygiene, but a super rotted chicken and death breath was enough to make you RUN from the dog and dry heave]

Does anyone else care to share their grooming secrets or tips?


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I'll have to look for those rakes.

We had 1 lgd. A regular rake worked fine, with a lot of time.

We bought another lgd, rakes worked fine, with a lot more time.

Bought another lgd, rakes took a LOOONG time, several weeks actually, to accomplish the task. Bought the Furminator, helped some, but still took a loooong time.

Retained a pup, we went to shaving.

Actually to tell the truth my rake is quite nice, but the teeth aren't as long, and I keep misplacing it. I really don't like shaving the dogs because I do such an awful job & they look horrendous. I really need a rake like the one you show above.

Thanks for the tip,

HF


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Great tools. I've stopped brushing out my dogs right now as the weather has gone back to snowing and raining...sigh.....they're all half blown out, and not liking this switch back to cold!!!!


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Goatress said:


> Great tools. I've stopped brushing out my dogs right now as the weather has gone back to snowing and raining...sigh.....they're all half blown out, and not liking this switch back to cold!!!!


Don't you just love our screwed up weather! We've had light the fire past 2 nights and ALL the puppies had to come in...EEEEKK! :hair

Mind you, I'm in no hurry for 110 degree temps (well here at least), but this is just a bit silly!


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

If you can find them, I love those dematters with a thumb guard!

and no, I don't have an LGD, just dogs who like to matt


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Furminator!!!

http://www.furminator.com/

check ebay.... ~$20 but every bit worth the $60 price tag!!!!! see the video


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

wolffeathers said:


> Don't fall for the "dematters" that are small and hook shaped. You want a dematter that looks like this. I bought mine at Tractor Suppy because Petsmart only had the tiny hook shaped ones.


Actually, those smaller dematters work great when used properly. I don't use the long dematters anymore, they are too dangerous--I have the scars to prove it.

The best dematter, in my opinion, is a coarse Mars Coat King. They won't break no matter how much you abuse them:










The baking soda tip is a great one. I use a lot of it in my grooming shop. I mix it into the shampoo solution and it really gets the doggy smell out. Cornstarch also works well for a dry bath, and helps a lot with dematting.

If you can afford a force dryer, they are excellent for blowing out coat. I've even heard of people using air compressors for the same purpose (though you'd have to be careful with it).

I'm a groomer, so I have a lot of expensive specialized equipment that most people probably wouldn't want to buy to groom their pets at home. But the force dryer and the Hanvey "Bathing Beauty" are two things I wouldn't want to groom without. The Bathing Beauty is basically a pool filter pump with a hose attachment; you fill the tub with a little water and add a squirt of shampoo. The machine mixes the water and shampoo into a solution and then you spray it directly into the dry coat; the runoff will recirculate so you can keep washing. Gets them really deep-down clean, you use much less shampoo, and the coat is much easier to rinse. There are knock-off versions that are cheaper, I think PetEdge has one.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Shaving annually is the easiest and keeps them cool in summer.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Shaving isn't best for all breeds though, only 'coated' dogs, you don't want to shave the breeds that use their fur for insulation against the sun.

Bamboo makes a generic furminator, they work the same and are on clearance at some Walmarts for $9


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

My last rescued male Pyr hated anything that pulled. He had incredibly sensitive skin in addition to probably never having been brushed before I got him (2 yrs old-ish). He did fairly well with it if I kept up year round just keeping the knots and such out but in the spring with blowing coat there was no way to keep up with it. I got sheep shearing clippers and clipped him down at least once a year leaving the hair about an inch long to protect him from sun and bugs. Rare mats I'd shave down closer to the skin or cut out with scissors. Once the worst of the bulk was off I could usually use a regular human plastic bristle type brush to get the rest of the undercoat out slowly. Then later in the summer when it started growing out again and was still as hot as blazes, I'd trim it back to keep him cooler. He seemed to understand that the clippers made him feel better and did pretty well with them.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Can great pyrs be shaved? Trimmed? Just left alone? I am wondering what to do this summer so she doesn't get to hot. First summer with a pyr so I am curious


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

If I had a Pyr, I'd shave him during the summer. You don't want to shave too close, as their skin is prone to sunburn. I have seen some really horrid coats on Pyrs, with dreadlocks hanging off, and it's 100 degrees outside and the poor thing is just miserable, and I think "That dog really needs to be shaved, but thank God I don't have to do it!"


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

The Anatolian just has to have some of the loose hair knocked out in the spring so she doesn't leave sheets of it on your pant leg when she brushes up against you~ very easy groom on her!

The Great Pyr I shave twice a year~ once in spring (time now) and once in late summer so he gets to be cooler in the hottest part of the year and to cut down the matts he has the next spring.

My mongrel dog~ looks like some collie and other stuff in there~ I bath in the front yard and then dry with the leaf blower. Blow the coat against the grain as it is drying and an INCREDIABLE amount of hair comes out of the dog! Teach the dog the leaf blower is a fun game when it is a puppy~ don't come at an adult dog with a leaf blower and expect to step away with all your fingers and toes! :LOL!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

When I did have a coated lgd I shaved her, she was cooler and seemed to enjoy not having all that coat for the summer. I have an Anatolian/Pyr cross without the long hair, so he just gets a good raking out. He doesn't mat, so much easier to take care of. My next lgd will be short coated for sure.


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

We use a Furminator on our Maremmas. It works great and they love it but it is time-consuming--a few sessions for each dog. Our dogs do not have a heavy work schedule (only chickens, and it's quiet during the day) so that's not a problem. I just think of it as a little bonding time. Their fur can protect them in a tussle with a predator, so I wouldn't shave the whole dog, but I will shave off a stubborn mat.


----------

